# Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is?



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have been getting this "Running Gear Workshop" intermittently. Anyone remember what it is off of the top of their head?








It is the one with the picture of the Touareg that has the up and down arrow in the middle of it.
Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

air suspension


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (spockcat)*

I also receive this intermitently. The dealer says that they can't replicate it???? Is there something in the air suspension that typically fails to cause this?
TIA


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_I










is this photo current? your voltage is a bit low...


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
is this photo current? your voltage is a bit low...

The photo is current. And I agree. The voltage does seem low. I had the cable replacement done for the usual strange electrical gremlins that I was experiencing. That brought the voltage to 14 for a few weeks. But then it fell back to 13 to 13.5.
I had them take a look at my 20K service and they indicated that everything was operating within spec.
I probably should have asked them what spec was.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (spockcat)*

OK, the running gear workshop message means that there is something wrong with the air suspension. Tomorrow I am taking my car in to the Stealer to have this fixed. They say it is the air suspension sensor ( one of them...there are four) that is failing as they diagnosed with their computer.
Others had this same problem and the air compressor was replaced and the problem was fixed.
Others had a battery low voltage situation causing the message and others had the stepper motor replaced and the problem fixed.
If it is the sensor, it will be 4 weeks before they get it.
tomorrow i will let you guys know if they fixed it.
LAP http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? ([email protected])*

The sensors were the issue with my first Touareg. A day after it was delivered I got the "Running Gear Workshop (RGW) but it didn't have this icon that I now have (or at least I don't remember the icon).
They had to replace all 4 sensors and the air suspension controller. They had the car for almost a week. Most of it was waiting for parts.
Now that I have a photo of the error I will try again with the dealer and insist that they find the problem.
I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

The cause of the "Running Gear - Workshop" fault is often nothing whatsoever to do with the air suspension - spurious fault messages such as this can often be caused by low voltage on the vehicle battery.
My suggestion is that you ask your dealer to have a close look at the battery voltage (perhaps using the Midtronics battery tester), and have a close look at the charging system to make sure all the connections are tight.
Michael


----------



## Woodengolfer (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (PanEuropean)*

I had this same message when I did not use the Egg for a week. It went away after about 20 mi of driving and hasen't been seen since.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

mine was the air suspension "pump".
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2210618
some others....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2157103
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1690395
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1577972
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1537502
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1473140
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1345730
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1301358
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1228895
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1209177
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1167984
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1154111
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=984400
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=974102


----------



## wjpeace (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

Air suspension. Sensor for my VW was replaced and it was never a problem again. It could be one or more sensors


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (wjpeace)*

It is going in tomorrow morning (10/6). The service rep said that he has seen this a number of times and that it usually ends up being the sensors. He also mentioned that were that the case the parts would be a week out.
I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

Well. No fault codes found. No repair necessary. Bummer. At this point I believe I have had enough. How can I get these intermittent faults that leave no trace? This vehicle is a POS.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

Watson, I have had FAULT RUNNING GEAR WORKSHOP errors since about 2000 miles and I have complained about it every visit, only to be turned away because there was no fault stored. It took 28,000 miles for the vehicle to throw a fault, no less as I was pulling out of the dealership lot, to get a usable code scanned and in my service record.
DTC (controller) memory is cleared of faults if within five restarts the fault does not return.
So, if you get the fault, drive straight to the dealership, or limit the number of restarts until you do.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (aircooled)*

Interesting Aircooled. I didn't know that it would clear itself after 5 restarts.
At this point my service record is as thick as a New York phone book. I'm just getting tired of the crap.
I took a picture of the icon and showed it to them. It's just a bummer that me and the dealer both know there is some issue - it just can't be found and fixed. In ways it's like driving a time bomb.



_Modified by watson007 at 4:03 AM 10-7-2005_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

Watson, I can understand completely. I have two thick manilla folders of service records. VW has a bill from my dealership for over $6200 in parts and labor for the last months problems that left my vehicle in the shop of that same amount of time, and it will cost them big again to fix the air suspension when I feel like taking it in again.

Tick, tick, tick.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (aircooled)*

Well. I got the workshop fault again today. Happened to have my camera and took a bad pic as I was driving to capture it.








I called my service department. They're open on Saturdays. I told the weekend service rep that they couldn't find any bad codes the last time I had it in for this error and that I wanted to bring it in right now so they could do a scan while the error was still being displayed.
By the time I got there the "Fault" message was gone and only the small "Jack Mode" icon remained.
I spoke with the tech as he was doing the scan. Cool guy. He told me that whether the code was saved or not depends on the code. Some get saved until they are cleared. While others can get erased after starting the vehicle some number of times.
The good news is that they saw the error in the MFI. The bad news is that the scan came up empty. The tech thinks it could be anything from a wiring issue (electrical) to a bad sensor sensors. He's going to have the service manager call me on Monday after he talks with VOA.
I know this is not an exciting thread but I'll keep you posted just the same.
Wish me luck.


_Modified by watson007 at 5:48 PM 10-8-2005_


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

The Running Gear Workshop fault can mean much more than an air suspension problem. Last monday, as we were leaving Fraser, Colorado, heading to Estes Park, we encountered the fault. We restarted the system and the fault cleared, but we noticed a new chirping sound from the center of the vehicle below or behind the center console. The sound occurred while "coasting" but not when the Touareg was under power either accelerating or descending. The situation grew worse on Tuesday with a vibration and rumbling on acceleration. 
Thanks to "Aircooled", we contacted Gebhardt in Boulder Wednesday morning, took it to them Wednesday AM and they put us in a rent car. Within an hour, they called and said they had to order parts and have them overnighted and hsould have repairs made by Thursday. These folks are absolutely the epitome of what anyone could want for service. They had us fixed up and we picked the vehicle up Thursday evening. They performed the following:
Replaced rear diff motor and seal
Replaced rear axle and carrier bearing (Tech noted that these were toast)
VW sent them the wrong controller but will have that replaced here.
They also found fault for Brake Vacuum Mechanical Mailfunction and replaced the vacuum pump.
This was just about $2000 in warranty work at 41000 miles.
Bottom line...Thanks to Mark Clemmons and his staff, this was minimal intrusion in a weeks vacation. 
Rick


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_Well. No fault codes found. No repair necessary. Bummer. At this point I believe I have had enough. How can I get these intermittent faults that leave no trace? This vehicle is a POS.


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Watson, I have had FAULT RUNNING GEAR WORKSHOP errors since about 2000 miles and I have complained about it every visit, only to be turned away because there was no fault stored. 

Guys, if you are getting a suspension fault message (or a brake fault message) and the car is NOT generating a fault code, then that is _*prima facie*_ proof that the cause of the fault message was low voltage, not a problem with the system that was referred to. In such a case, don't even bother to investigate the suspension or brake system - go directly to the vehicle power supply battery, and check the charge condition of the battery using the Midtronics battery tester.
We have encountered similar spurious fault messages with the Phaetons, and in every single case, the problem has been a low voltage (low charge condition) on the battery. This type of problem on a Phaeton can usually be fixed, for good, by replacing the battery management controller with a higher revision status controller. In the case of the Touareg, there are at least 4 different technical bulletins out that detail how to rectify low voltage conditions on the main battery. I don't know them all off by heart, because I don't own a Touareg, however, I know that one addresses wiring harness problems, another addresses sealant dripping onto one of the battery posts, etc. I am sure one of the more experienced Touareg forum members can list all the TBs on this subject, and summarize each one.
If you go have a look at this post in the Phaeton forum - J367 Battery Monitoring Controller Replacement (I recommend you read the first four posts in that thread) I bet you will recognize exactly the same symptoms that you have reported above. The cause of the problem is low battery voltage - not the suspension system! Check the battery voltage using the Midtronics tester - it only takes a minute to do - and you will know right away if it is a low voltage condition.

_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_DTC (controller) memory is cleared of faults if within five restarts the fault does not return. So, if you get the fault, drive straight to the dealership, or limit the number of restarts until you do.

Uh, with great respect, I don't think the above statement is correct. To the best of my knowledge, any fault code generated by any controller will be saved in non-vol memory until the vehicle is scanned using a diagnostic scan tool. When the vehicle is scanned, if the fault existed at any time in the past, but does not exist at the present time, it will be reported as an 'intermittent' fault.
Some controllers - for example, the tire pressure monitoring controller - retain a more detailed record of 'events per cycle' that records over itself, a bit like an aircraft flight data recorder. For example, the TPMS controller keeps a record of the last 15 reporting cycles. When you get to the 16th cycle, the first one (the oldest one) is over-written. The Central Electrical controller does the same thing recording alarm events - it records the cause of the last 15 things that triggered the alarm. But, this is very different from fault codes generated by either one of those controllers - fault codes are stored forever.
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (Rickanns)*

rick : have you replaced your brakes at 41,000 already?
I hear horror stories that with the pads last very little and that when you go for them to be replaced they also tell you the rotors are bad and need 2b replaced.
LAP


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (PanEuropean)*

This explanation would make sense. In spite of the fact that I have had the cable replacement.
I have not tested the battery but will do so tomorrow.
The voltage meter shows 13.5V while running.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_
The voltage meter shows 13.5V while running.

That sounds low.
My '05 V8 is always squarely on 14 volts - no problems.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (watson007)*

If battery was replaced...make them check the harness and ensure it is properly grounded and also check the alternator to battery cable.
Just looseness will throw out those spurious codes.
Cy


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Uh, with great respect, I don't think the above statement is correct. To the best of my knowledge, any fault code generated by any controller will be saved in non-vol memory until the vehicle is scanned using a diagnostic scan tool. When the vehicle is scanned, if the fault existed at any time in the past, but does not exist at the present time, it will be reported as an 'intermittent' fault.

Michael, I must bow to your superior knowledge on controller protocol. The number five has stuck in my head for some reason and I have no proof (that I can find) to back it up, but as you demonstrated several controllers behave differently in how the save their fault memory. Personally, every time I have had a FAULT RUNNING GEAR WORKSHOP error since I have owned my VAG-COM, I have scanned and recorded faults in the air suspension module, only for them to have cleared themselves before I could get to the dealership to have it recorded. No, I didn't clear the fault It only took about 24 months to finally get in recorded before VW will actually do something to fix the problem.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (aircooled)*

I recently jointed the RGFW club myself. Went to the dealer when the fault occurred so they could get a code. They were unable to pinpoint what was going on, but today the Zone Master Technician Wizard guy was at the dealer and they have identified the problem. The shop writeup says:
GFF .43
Ordered Valve Block for Air Suspension. Back order 2.5.
So they tell me the part is on backorder and none in the country currently. It didn't sound like this is the same part others have had trigger the RGFW so worth posting here as an FYI. I wonder if GFF is an error code.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (chicago_gal_950)*

GFF means 'Guided Fault Finding,' which is one of the applications that runs on the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool. It assists the technician in finding the cause of a problem. .43 is most likely a reference to the amount of time spend within the GFF environment - likely 43/100 of an hour.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (chicago_gal_950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicago_gal_950* »_
Ordered Valve Block for Air Suspension. Back order 2.5.
So they tell me the part is on backorder and none in the country currently. It didn't sound like this is the same part others have had trigger the RGFW so worth posting here as an FYI. I wonder if GFF is an error code.

Did they put a part number on the work order for the valve block? If so, is it 7L0 698 014? There are half a dozen of them in stock at various dealers in the Northeast.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

A friend of mine's V10 TDI has the same problem. 
Mostly it comes when starting, which will suggest a batery voltage problem, but it sometimes it also comes when he hits a pot-hole on the street. Can the later suggest a bad batery connection?


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Did they put a part number on the work order for the valve block? If so, is it 7L0 698 014? There are half a dozen of them in stock at various dealers in the Northeast.

They did not. But thanks for the tip so I can follow up.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (chicago_gal_950)*

Had it again tonight.
This may be an aberration but this problem seems to rear its ugly head more in wet conditions. After car washes and rain storms.
Who really knows? Apparently VOA does not.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Did they put a part number on the work order for the valve block? If so, is it 7L0 698 014? There are half a dozen of them in stock at various dealers in the Northeast.


Got it back today. The part # was in fact 7L0-698-014, for the future reference of others. They did get the part pretty quickly but it took me about a week longer to get back to the dealer to get the work done.
Made it all the way home 15 miles without the warning light coming on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (chicago_gal_950)*

Mine is a bad pressure sensor (says they) located in the compressor. The entire compressor needs to be replaced, but it's on national "forever" backorder. Supposedly, my vehicle passed the leak test with colors.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Mine is a bad pressure sensor (says they) located in the compressor. The entire compressor needs to be replaced, but it's on national "forever" backorder. Supposedly, my vehicle passed the leak test with colors.

that's what mine was too... although it only took a day...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Mine is a bad pressure sensor (says they) located in the compressor. The entire compressor needs to be replaced, but it's on national "forever" backorder. Supposedly, my vehicle passed the leak test with colors.

7L0 698 007? Only seem to be two in the country at other dealers:
BUTLER VOLKSWAGEN
MACON,GA 478-781-7701 
WEST HOUSTON VOLKSWAGEN
HOUSTON,TX 888-641-4308


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (chicago_gal_950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicago_gal_950* »_

Got it back today. The part # was in fact 7L0-698-014, for the future reference of others. They did get the part pretty quickly but it took me about a week longer to get back to the dealer to get the work done.
Made it all the way home 15 miles without the warning light coming on. Fingers crossed.

[email protected]!!!#[email protected]#$$%%. First thing this AM the WRGF came back on again. Drove straght to dealer. Going to hook me up with the regional Master Wizard Tech Guy again in about a week.








I have my fingers making different gestures now. Think I will go start seriously reading the replacement car postings. I adore my TReg but I just don't have the time for a car that has to go to sick bay so often.


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Anyone remember what this "Running Gear Workshop" is? (chicago_gal_950)*

I've also been experiencing the "Fault Running Gear Workshop" message occasionally. However, it only comes on above a certain altitude (about 4,000 ft) and goes away after descending again. The error messages usually say intermittent but not always. See below:
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
01596 - Motor for Outside/Recirculated Air Flap (V154)
000 - - - Intermittent
00353 - Function Return Message from Fresh Air Blower Regulator
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105724
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0025455
Shop #: WSC 31414
4 Faults Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left
011 - Open Circuit
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right
011 - Open Circuit
00880 - Connection to Speaker Rear Left
011 - Open Circuit
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right
011 - Open Circuit
The odd one here is the radio faults. With so many open circuits you'd think I'd notice a difference in the radio output but it sounds the same to me.
I'm a little reluctant to visit the dealer because I'm quite sure they ain't gonna find anything. My suspicion is that the problems are related to battery voltage as Michael suggests. But can altitude differences trigger a change in voltage?


_Modified by peterbhere at 6:41 PM 11-3-2005_


----------

